# Bhyve - PCI Passthrough on AMD?



## candunc (Nov 2, 2019)

I have an AMD Ryzen processor and I'm running FreeBSD 11.2-STABLE, and I have a bhyve vm set up but I'm having issues actually passing a device through. Attempting to start the vm results in the error:

"bhyve: PCI device at 3/0/0 is not using the ppt(4) driver"

Though it is using the ppt driver:

ppt0@pci0:3:0:0:        class=0x0c0330 card=0x11421b21 chip=0x43bc1022 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00

This _is_ inline with what is expected on a system with iommu disabled: https://reviews.freebsd.org/D7448

I also get the error "amd_iommu_init: not implemented" so I'm wondering if my issue is due to there being no support in FreeBSD itself.

Any advice on how to proceed? As far as I can tell I might be out of luck, unless I've missed something.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 4, 2019)

[base] Revision 317600
					






					svnweb.freebsd.org
				




I would suggest upgrading to 12-STABLE too. 11.2-STABLE is old, 11-STABLE has moved on to 11.3-STABLE some time ago. That said, there's been a lot of work done on bhyve for 12.x, so that would be the best version to try.


----------

